# лихой



## Rodopea

Здравствуйте!

Какое значение имеет прилагательное _лихой_ в данном контексте

Ждут, бывало, с  юга, глядь, -
Ан с востока лезет рать.
Справят здесь, - *лихие гости*
Идут от моря. Со злости...

А.Пушкин
Сказка о золотом петушке

Спасибо


----------



## Emmanon82

Слово "лихой" имеет два значения :1. смелый,проворный, бойкий 2. злой, злобный, мстительный, лукавый.

В данном контексте( там до этого идет обозначение "не успевали") лихой  употребляется в значении - быстрый, проворный.


----------



## papillon

А мне кажется, что в этом контексте подходит именно второе значение слова лихой - злой, злобный, недобрый, от существительного (архаичного) лихо - зло. То есть гости, то бишь враги, пожаловали с недобрыми намерениями.


----------



## Stripped

Соглашусь с papillion. Рать, оборона - в данном контексте "лихие" значит "недобрые", "враждебные".


----------



## Q-cumber

В данном случае имеются в виду "враги".


> | *Враг, ворог, зложелатель.* Пропади, мой лихой, не изведши меня, а изведши меня, хоть три века живи! _Словарь Даля_


----------



## Kolan

В пушкинском контексте _гости_, скорее всего, и *злые* (враги), и *проворные*, так как для своевременной реакции на них нужен был _петушок_, на чём и основан сюжет сказки.


----------



## Emmanon82

_Воеводы не дремали,
Но никак не успевали:
Ждут, бывало с юга, глядь, -
Ан с востока лезет рать.
Справят здесь, - лихие гости
Идут от моря._

В этом абзаце говорится исключительно о проворности и быстроте "гостей"- за ними не угнаться.


----------



## Kolan

Emmanon82 said:


> В этом абзаце говорится исключительно о проворности и быстроте "гостей"- за ними не угнаться.


Заметьте, однако, что у Пушкина _гости_ не взяты в кавычки, то есть, для того, чтобы понять без иронии (в детской сказке), что они - на самом деле, _враги_, нужен эпитет *лихие *в смысле _злые_. Но, согласен, и _проворные_ они тоже.

В бытовом смысле, *лихие гости* - это просто разбойники, грабители, вламывающиеся в дом.


----------



## Etcetera

Да, по контексту - это именно враги. 
Я согласна с толкованием уважаемого Kolan.


----------



## Q-cumber

Кстати, в 17-ом веке в Судебнике (некоем аналоге Уголовного Кодекса) существовал определённый термин - "лихие люди", который означал "бандиты", "преступники-рецидивисты". 

Я нашёл перевод "сказки о Золотом Петушке" ("The Golden Cockerel") на английский язык (Английский для детей) . В английском варианте используется словосочетание "hostile troops", что, в принципе, соответсвует предложенным выше вариантам. Конечно перевод всего лишь отражает мнение переводчика, но тем не менее... может кому английский текст пригодится. 


*Rodopea*

В общем и целом, насколько трудно тебе даются пушкинские тексты? Я спрашиваю потому, что даже для русских они не такие уж простые.

BTW,  дальше по тексту используется слово "Инда" (Инда плакал царь Дадон // Инда забывал и сон...). Оно в современном русском языке больше не используется. Означает - "даже"  (_Даже_ плакал царь Дадон // _Даже_ забывал и сон...)


----------



## Crescent

I apologize beforehand is this has already been suggested, (I'm afraid I haven't had the time to read all of the posts in this thread in great enough depth) but I think an adequate way of translating this *лихие гости*
into English would be: _unwelcome guests_. 

Qu'en-pensez vous? Is ''unwelcome'' close enough to _злые_ to convey the same sense?


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Я нашёл перевод "сказки о Золотом Петушке" ("The Golden Cockerel") на английский язык (Английский для детей) . В английском варианте используется словосочетание "hostile troops", что, в принципе, соответсвует предложенным выше вариантам. Конечно перевод всего лишь отражает мнение переводчика, но тем не менее... может кому английский текст пригодится.


I thought *петушок* should be in English _*(little) rooster*, _even in this context? How would we translate_ Золотой петушок?_

It is almost impossible to translate in the adequate manner poetry and fairy tails for children. But I remember how I was impressed with the English subtitles for a wonderful movie like _Морозко_.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> BTW,  дальше по тексту используется слово "Инда" (Инда плакал царь Дадон // Инда забывал и сон...). Оно в современном русском языке больше не используется. Означает - "даже"  (_Даже_ плакал царь Дадон // _Даже_ забывал и сон...)


Last time I ever met *инда *in the modern Russian literature, was in the novel "Двенадцать cтульев" (by И.Ильф, Е.Петров), but it is a ironical imitation of pseudo Russian style of certain writers in 1920s, "*Инда *взопрели озимые, рассупонилось солнышко, расталдыкнуло свои лучики по белу светушку. Понюхал старик Ромуальдыч свою портянку и аж заколдобился..." (I could not verify the exactness of this citation, it goes by heart since the first time I read it).


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> I apologize beforehand is this has already been suggested, (I'm afraid I haven't had the time to read all of the posts in this thread in great enough depth) but I think an adequate way of translating this *лихие гости*
> into English would be: _unwelcome guests_.
> 
> Qu'en-pensez vous? Is ''unwelcome'' close enough to _злые_ to convey the same sense?


_*Unwelcome* _is much softer, it only means *нежелательные*. Sometimes, we can say that about domestic ants, cockroaches other insects invading the houses. They do not kill, unlike *лихие гости* can do.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Last time I ever met *инда *in the modern Russian literature, was in the novel "Двенадцать cтульев" (by И.Ильф, Е.Петров), but it is a ironical imitation of pseudo Russian style of certain writers in 1920s, "*Инда *взопрели озимые, рассупонилось солнышко, расталдыкнуло свои лучики по белу светушку. Понюхал старик Ромуальдыч свою портянку и аж заколдобился..." (I could not verify the exactness of this citation, it goes by heart since the first time I read it).



Yeah, I love this book ("будь на месте Остапа какой-нибудь крестьянский писатель-середнячок из группы "Стальное вымя"...). 


PS А почему бы "Cockerel" для "петушка" не использовать?


----------



## Crescent

Kolan said:


> _*Unwelcome* _is much softer, it only means *нежелательные*. Sometimes, we can say that about domestic ants, cockroaches other insects invading the houses. They do not kill, unlike *лихие гости* can do.



Mmh, yes, I see that perhaps I haven't quite fully grasped the meaning of лихой in this context. The dictionary seems to suggest that it can also be translated as ''evil''.



> Yeah, I love this book ("будь на месте Остапа какой-нибудь крестьянский писатель-середнячок из группы "Стальное вымя"...).



Oh, my! Me too!  But I have to say that my favourite phrase from it is: _Молодая была уже не молода.._


----------



## Crescent

Q-cumber said:


> PS А почему бы "Cockerel" для "петушка" не использовать?



Actually, Q-cumber is right! ''Rooster'' implies more like a big, grown up bird, that which we call ''петух''. And yet ''cockerel'' has a slightly ''softer'', more childish and tender conotation to it, and (in my opinion, at least) suits perfectly to our ''петушок''.


----------



## Etcetera

I agree with Q-cumber and Crescent, "cockerel" suits better. Even the way it sounds is more appropriate, in my opinion.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> I agree with Q-cumber and Crescent, "cockerel" suits better. Even the way it sounds is mpre appropriate, in my opinion.


Верно, что на английский сказка переведена как *The Golden Cockerel*. Во французском варианте "петушка", однако, дорастили до взрослого *петуха*, *Le Coq d'or*. При этом была возможность перевести как *coquelet*, то же самое, что и сockerel, _jeune coq_.


----------



## Crescent

Kolan said:


> Верно, что на английский сказка переведена как *The Golden Cockerel*. Во французском варианте "петушка", однако, дорастили до взрослого *петуха*, *Le Coq d'or*.



Oui, mais peut-être ça c'est parce qu'il n'existe pas tellement d'autre mot pour ''петушок'', sauf ''jeune coq'' - qui (me) sonne un peu.. pire que tout simplement ''Le Coq d'or''.


----------

